# slag of a girlfriend



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

just had 2 get this off my chest i came home from work and found out my girl of 8 years who is the mother of my 4 year old son has been screwing my best mate so feeling a little angry.


----------



## corpse_grinder0 (Jun 1, 2007)

im really sorry to here this, this has to be everyones worst night mare.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks man its not very nice it has killed me


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ouch!!!

Go f*ck her best mate/sister/mum...That will improve your mood!!!


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

devon thats not a bad idea lol. they are welcome 2 each other the low lifes


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

my mouth just dropped in sadness....that sucks man, big time...i feel so bad for you and your kid...punch the guy right out, and ditch her


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

mikeredbellie said:


> devon thats not a bad idea lol. they are welcome 2 each other the low lifes


Glad you are thinkin like that

You will be upset for a few weeks then find a better friend and a hotter girl
The saddest thing is there is a child involved and your going to have to stay intouch with her whatever

I feel for you mate


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i will def be punching my so called mate when i stop crying just cant belive this has happened just got back from a 2 week break in florida that i paid for its a joke and she says she aint sorry cause she cant help the way she feels


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

f*ck him up


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mikeredbellie said:


> i will def be punching my so called mate when i stop crying just cant belive this has happened just got back from a 2 week break in florida that i paid for its a joke and *she says she aint sorry cause she cant help the way she feels*


well then she should have called it off before making this shitty situation. punching wont help the situation, a cro-bar will


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

they are f*cking pigs my little boy is so confused 1 min im in his mummys bed then he sees my best mate in there he keeps saying gary slept in mummys bed and its doing me in


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> devon thats not a bad idea lol. they are welcome 2 each other the low lifes


Glad you are thinkin like that

You will be upset for a few weeks then find a better friend and a hotter girl
The saddest thing is there is a child involved and your going to have to stay intouch with her whatever

I feel for you mate
[/quote]
Second thoughts...f*ck that sensible sh*t

Give her one of these!!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy sh*t man!!

That could be one of the worst things..2 people in your life that should love you so much is your significant other and best friend. It would suck to lose them both. But at least now you can cut them out of your life and have no more to do with them. I suppose it's better to find out sooner than later..

did your girl just come out and tell you?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

If i was you, go straight to a lawyer before anymore problems with you ex-girlfriend...Get sole custody of your son!! With sole custody of your son, child support will ruin her life for good!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OH MY







sorry to hear that...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^^ i agree with rice and beans.. f*ck that bitch, get custody of your children...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> If i was you, go straight to a lawyer before anymore problems with you ex-girlfriend...Get sole custody of your son!! With sole custody of your son, child support will ruin her life for good!!


beanz knows where its at... but yeah as said, she just came out and told you or your kid told you....


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

good thinking rice and beanz. no my son said my mate stayed with mummy thats whats worse he was a sleep in the next room. i phoned my mate and he said in theese words exactly YEAH I FUCKED HER. its total disrespect. he was like a best mate but in fact he is my f*cking cousin which relates him 2 my son.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

If you can record all this drama somehow, take her to court...The judge would be in your favor because the law justify adultry and they always look into the best interest for your son. So in theory, try not to be verbally abusive or throwing punches or anything.....Record everything they say, have a witness, and take your son asap and move out!!! Call the cops on her and the guy asap for domestic violence and things will look up!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

good words beanz....that would probably be the best route...so your son heard them going at it





















thats harsh, some freind...that sucks very much man, hopefully if you do go to court everything will be in your favor


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

f*ck her and him (not literally) if thats how they are then you are too good for them. forget about them and look after yourself

all the best dude


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

damn man.. Thats a shitty situation, that I've been though before. We didn't have a kid[pregnant when I found out(led to abortion)], and we weren't together for 8 years(a couple though), but I can imagine what your going though. Best friend*s* for my situation though. f*cking whores are worthless.

If she didn't want to be with you she should have thought about your child and done it right. Break up, then be a whore.

I'm sure after 8 years it will take a long time(more than a few weeks) to get over it. And the whole idea of "getting over it" is stupid, because you never fully do. But it *will* get easier with time. I'm sure right now you feel like your life is over, and it will never be the same again, but it will get better with time. Eventually, you'll realize that you dont need her, and you'll find someone who is twice the chick that whore was. And dont do anything stupid over this, because your boy still needs you, and this isn't his fault. No matter how bad it is, you have to suck it up, and just get through the day, for your child if for no other reason. Then over time, each day will be easier to deal with, until its a cake walk, and your looking for new tail.

Man I dont even know you, and I want to make this better, because I understand what it feels like, but i cant. You just have to cry it out, and get through the day. Like I said, it will get easier to deal with over time. If you start thinking about doing anything stupid because you dont think you can handle it, think about your child, then remember what I said. JUST GET THROUGH THE DAY. And tomorrow will be easier. I said "just get through the day" over and over, because thats your new motto. When you start thinking about sh*t, and getting upset, just repeat that in your head, and when you make it through enough of them, it will be less & less of a challenge.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

wow cheers jayson thats some good advice mate. yeah ill just have to soldier on and dont worry my boy is my life i work my nuts off so he can have whatever he wants i wont let those 2 losers ruin my bond with my son im staying strong cause the boy needs me.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

mikeredbellie said:


> wow cheers jayson thats some good advice mate. yeah ill just have to soldier on and dont worry my boy is my life i work my nuts off so he can have whatever he wants i wont let those 2 losers ruin my bond with my son im staying strong cause the boy needs me.


good to hear man


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mikeredbellie said:


> wow cheers jayson thats some good advice mate. yeah ill just have to soldier on and dont worry my boy is my life i work my nuts off so he can have whatever he wants *i wont let those 2 losers ruin my bond with my son im staying strong cause the boy needs me.*


thats the stongest words a father could say about his boy, keep with it man


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

This same thing happened to my cousin a few years ago. Listen to R&B and make sure you get a lawyer.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

turn their life into a burning river of horrible consequences!

that is sue them, take the boy, then kill them with blunt objects..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

f*cking dirty whore.

i hope you severely rearrange your "friend's" face. i would personally do it with my fist packed with a lighter or a roll of coins. make him remember the mistake for years to come. f*cking lowlife c*nt.

kick the whore down the stairs or something. she sure as hell doesnt deserve much better.

i HATE hearing about situations like this.

i really hope you feel ok soon enough mike. this is seriously sh*tty. you dont deserve it, and your friend is a piece of sh*t for doign that to you. im sure some of your other buddies wont appreciate what he has done.

gang beating??lol

good luck mike.

ive been going out with my gf for 6 and a half years. if i found out something like this, i would flip the f*ck out. you're actually relatively calm about it, although im sure you went through the seethin hatred and anger stage at first.

you know we're all here if you need to vent.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Rice & Beanz said:


> If you can record all this drama somehow, take her to court...The judge would be in your favor because the law justify adultry and they always look into the best interest for your son. So in theory, try not to be verbally abusive or throwing punches or anything.....Record everything they say, have a witness, and take your son asap and move out!!! Call the cops on her and the guy asap for domestic violence and things will look up!


Listen to this man.^^ This is also my worst nightmare.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

your "friend"










your ex


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

no the anger is to come im shocked im upset im dissapointed and gutted also i have my son so flipping and getting knicked is a no no for now but i aint no mug and if i cant win fair i cheat so he has it coming the f*cking snake


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^^LOL corey


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

What a fuckin c*nt.

Get the boy, and cut them both out of your life for good.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mikeredbellie said:


> no the anger is to come im shocked im upset im dissapointed and gutted also i* have my son so flipping and getting knicked is a no no for now *but i aint no mug and if i cant win fair i cheat so he has it coming the f*cking snake


KEEP THAT IN MIND

As fucked up as the whole thing is if you act out violently you will lose your son.

I know it's hard but you have to take the high road.

Get legal custody and worry about "revenge" later on down the road.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mikeredbellie said:


> they are f*cking pigs my little boy is so confused 1 min im in his mummys bed then he sees my best mate in there he keeps saying gary slept in mummys bed and its doing me in


i couldnt imagine, but their had to be hints through out the relationship that you were settling down with a pig i mean you had to see this coming.. Men, we're pigs all day every day nothing new, but no woman just turns pig over night, alls fair in love and war but for the both of them to be together around your kid?







put her through the front door out on her ass, send him to the hospital and eat the bail







then go have a talk with her sister.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW that sucks man I dont know if I coulda held it in like you

But get custody of your son and all the legal sh*t

Then when you have your son pay one of your buddys to beat the sh*t out of your cousin that way you get in no trouble


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hence why you get the biggest meanest dumbest SOB that you know to go kneecap the SOB while he's leaving the pub one night.

for your son's sake you are very smart for knowing you shouldnt do anything physically. but that doesnt stop some random man you dont know (*wink wink*) from mugging him walking home one night...even if he doesnt take the wallet...lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> hence why you get the biggest meanest dumbest SOB that you know to go kneecap the SOB while he's leaving the pub one night.
> 
> for your son's sake you are very smart for knowing you shouldnt do anything physically. but that doesnt stop some random man you dont know (*wink wink*) from mugging him walking home one night...even if he doesnt take the wallet...lol


f*ck that, your single again your better off with joint custody, at least stomp his ass down, somebodies got to get fucked up, theres no walking away from this, you'll thank me later.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow this is just about every man's worst nightmare. I am truly sorry you have to go through this. try your best to keep it together and not act out violently against your cousin or your ex. it will help you with the legal situation. however, if you do lose your head and act out, don't hold it against yourself.... this is a f*cked up situation and would make any one of us pretty nuts.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

naw...

a "random" mugging cant be tied back to mike. thus there would be no ammo for his whore ex to use against him in a custody battle. a mugging is a mugging...lol.

this way he gets the best of both worlds. gets to keep his son, which is obviously #1 in his eyes (so it should be.lol) but he also gets retribution...knowing that the dickhead "friend" will be picking his teeth up from the gutter and have a wonky knee for a while.lol.

nothing a less than intelligent person wouldnt do for a few pints.lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

3 words.

Beat dat ass.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Your situation makes me sick to my ass. Seriously man, that is my worst nightmare, like many guys have already said here. Act sensibly, get your son and get the hell away from those other two. You can start again and be happy with you son. For me personally, the only solution apart from killing both of them would be to cut them both completely out of my life, i would move. Don't be violent and do the right thing though, keep your son in mind. We're all in your corner bro.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats life man, sh*t happens for a reason and it's usually for the best.
Let them have each other...A couple dicks like that deserve each other.
You'll have the last laugh in the end.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

plus...as many people will say...

karma's a bitch!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Thats life man, sh*t happens for a reason and it's usually for the best.
> Let them have each other...A couple dicks like that deserve each other.
> You'll have the last laugh in the end.


Damn straight, when in 8 years this guy comes back to the same thing.

Like others have said, keep your cool man, don't get violent. When you are in court and its Slutty c*nt v. Loving Dad you'll be happier.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Thats life man, sh*t happens for a reason and it's usually for the best.
> Let them have each other...A couple dicks like that deserve each other.
> You'll have the last laugh in the end.


Damn straight, when in 8 years this guy comes back to the same thing.

Like others have said, keep your cool man, don't get violent. When you are in court and its Slutty c*nt v. Loving Dad you'll be happier.
[/quote]

WORD.

Im sorry you went through what you did... good luck


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I got in that situation b4.
A buddies girlfriend was always hitting on me. She was this hot blonde and she was sending me these horny txt messages and all this sh*t, even flriting with me right in front of him.. 
I wont lie i wanted to fuch her.
But i told her NO. Not while your going out with Zac.
I even said "NO youre going out with Zac!" right in front of him b4!
So she dumped Zac and i gave a week buffer zone befor I put the bologna to the horny skank!
I had only known my friend for a few months through a friend and he treated her like crap.
So i was like, hsmmm, FUCH IT.
In the end he realized his GF was a huge skank for doing that and wasnt too mad at me.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Have your tried to PHDTS?








Then after that FHVWC.

f*ck that hoar man, get custody of the kid, tell your old friend to f*ck off, and just go have a good life with your kid. Karma will f*ck them in the end and she'll get gonnorhea and he'll suffer from ED.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

:lmao:Hahahaa i had to think about that one for aminute lmfao


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nahp nope, i got to disagree here, me personally, catch him while he's with her and beat his ass down right in front of her, then walk or get cuffed away satisfied







whats an assault charge just dont use anything and it'll be plead down to aggravated harrasment..he was your best friend and he was f*cking her right around your of kid!! f*ck karma, f*ck whos right and whos wrong, f*ck doing the right thing, a severe beat down is the right thing..i dont even know ya, but for the kids sake who'll probably remember this when he gets older do the right thing..


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

*PHDTS*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> *PHDTS*


pfffff i never had this problem, if anything you'd be the one walking in on someone dear to you slobbing on my stick, but i also have enough self respect to know that a buddies woman is off limits no matter what she looks like theres ten just like her up the street, and to do it while his kid is in the next room?? that would make you a desperate low life scumbag who'd probably slit your own mothers throat for the right price, a piece of crap, lower then any crack head :laugh: im just saying, i couldn't walk away from that, do nothing and be able to live with myself, i dunno too each his own?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I would of snapped and kicked the f*cker in the teeth. dragged him out of bed butt naked and punched him to shits.. He wouldnt fight back because he would be trying to get clothes on.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

RULE #1
Never f*ck with another mans woman. I found out a supposed good friend of mine was sleeping with an my ex now. I took a bat to both his legs(knees mainly) and finished off with reshaping his truck. F*ck with my family and I will f*ck anyone up.

I spent 30 days in local lockup doing weekends but it was so worth it plus the anger went away and I felt much better.

Its called collateral damage.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Liquid said:


> RULE #1
> Never f*ck with another mans woman. I found out a supposed good friend of mine was sleeping with an my ex now. I took a bat to both his legs(knees mainly) and finished off with reshaping his truck. F*ck with my family and I will f*ck anyone up.
> 
> I spent 30 days in local lockup doing weekends but it was so worth it plus the anger went away and I felt much better.
> ...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

buzzz said:


> RULE #1
> Never f*ck with another mans woman. I found out a supposed good friend of mine was sleeping with an my ex now. I took a bat to both his legs(knees mainly) and finished off with reshaping his truck. F*ck with my family and I will f*ck anyone up.
> 
> I spent 30 days in local lockup doing weekends but it was so worth it plus the anger went away and I felt much better.
> ...


well like i always say, 
you neve mow another mans lawn, and if you do, well your azz is gonna get stoot slaped.
how is lockup in t DOT anyways, cant be that bad


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

buzzz said:


> RULE #1
> Never f*ck with another mans woman. I found out a supposed good friend of mine was sleeping with an my ex now. I took a bat to both his legs(knees mainly) and finished off with reshaping his truck. F*ck with my family and I will f*ck anyone up.
> 
> I spent 30 days in local lockup doing weekends but it was so worth it plus the anger went away and I felt much better.
> ...


Yeah BS man.


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, she did you a favor, now you can shut that door and stop her from using you which is the only reason she has stayed around.

Now you can move on and find someone else that will treat you better.
Get custody and set things up to break it off smoothly as you can stand!

Get everything out and stored etc, then confront.
Buy the poor sucker a cold beer and tell him he can have her all to himself, then tell him this: once a cheat, *always a cheat!
*

They cheap on one person, they will cheat on the next.

Kids, marriage etc, does not matter, there are no guarantees.

Look at it this way, things did well for awhile, but now it's time to move on.
So it's better to have a successful relationship for a little while, than along term marriage that's not successful where both are unhappy.

You where happy, she was not.

Both folks have to be happy.
She's a stinky coward and could not tell you she wanted something else etc so she cheated behind your back.

Only cowards cheat.
And once a coward, always a coward.

Move on.
Close that door so you cna open the next one that's in your future.
You'll meet some nice new fresh relationship and be cool and ready for it rather than like her cheating self.

No guilt, no sneaking etc.

That's the better way.
Don't waste any tijme with either of them, you got life to live and the sooner they are gone, the better.
She can go pester him and that's a good thing, because if she did not have some chump(who will also be cheated on, FYI she's already cheated on him....) to lean on, then she might come bother you.

This way it's easier to get over it and move on.

Nothing is worse than the long drug out back and forth ends of a relationship.

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

plant brain is right!!!
its sad what happened and i feel for you man
i used to have very pretty girl,smart too (at least i thought that) i got engaged with her ,her family always loved me as her own son. I never didn't fight with her , never didn't say nothing wrong against her(if you have to you have to) always bought everything she wanted. Later i found out that she was going out with my close friend behind my back. She left me when i found it. I was crying loke small baby for couple days. Calling her and stuff,everything cause i loved her very much. I met her parents one day and they told me that they dont like new BF she has and that they are trying to do everything so she will be with me again.Then she is always bothering my life. Every new girl i meet she somehow "kicks" her out of me. She didn't say but lot of ppl said that she want to come back , but she know i wont be with her nomore. IF GIRL DOES SOMETHING ONCE SHE WILL DO IT AGAIN. 
For you you should get custody of you kid. Dont meet you ex-gf. Forget it. Its hard i know ,but you can do it. Your "mate" is happy cause he is with her now,but she will same thing for him and then he will come and tell you that she is a "whore". Thats life. 
Someday you are up someday youre down.
And for your "mate" i would beat sh*t out of him. 
SAy hi to your kid from P-Fury

Regards 
Lukas


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

For 50$ I'd do a nice drive by beating. haha

I know the pain, been there and I know it really hurts, but things do and will get better, other guys have had it done to them. Gals have had guys do the same thing to them also.

It's a two way street, never put a woman (or a man) on a pedstal and think they are ever above cheating.
Gals are just as bad as guys here.

Never give anyone a second cheating chance ever.
You will only set yourself up for a lot more pain.
You will never trust them nor feel right about them either if they do.

If you are the cheater, you will never feel right about the person you cheated on either.
You will not respect them, nor want them physically as much. You might stay with them because you have bonds and friendship, but the passion is often lost once she or the guy is off cheating.

This issue for you is really tough, you have a kid together so you two have to deal with eachother.
Stop putting her up on the pedstal, see her for what she really is, a coward.
Let her move on also and not weasel her way back to you or manipulate you.

Take all that negative energy and good work out, run, bike etc. Get some nice clothes. Take dancing lessons. Improve your self.

Success is the best revenge. 
But directing this energy in positive way is a key to life.
You can derive enrgy from both the + and -'s in life to do positive or negative things.

Beating the dude to pulp might feel good in a negative way, but it only drags things out and waste your time/energy thinking about it. But.........I do understand and you are human.

I could beat a few guys I know for the same infractions, but you know what?
I see them today and think what poor loser suckers they are having to put up with her, now that she's older, sagging, has 2-3 kids, cheats, lies, maniplates.

Heck, honestly, I feel sorry for them.
I gave one of them a cold beer once, I said "you obviously need this a lot more than me, btw, I am traveling to Africa next year".

Life is simply too short to put up with bad vibes, bad people and cowards.
Hang out with nice folks that are loyal and want to be with you, go places, see things, life s short and the world is a big place.

You are one day closer to meeting a gal that will treat you nice.

So that's the good news.
It's easy to say from my presepective tday, but right now it really sucks for you.

A good plant tank friend is dealing with a divorce where she wants it and he does not and they also have twins. He's wigged out too. So now you are free to look elsewhere, and you should let this one know it.
She's losing something as well, but she may not care now, later?

Regret is a bad thing to live with.
One gal called me up and talked to me after 10 years to express her regrets.
she saw me driving my nice new truck, I was tan and in good shape etc.
She almost asked me out after I was so forgiving, I told her that she needed to forgive herself, I already forgave her 10 years ago and moved on, but she's quite unhappliy married and has two bad brats
Nothing like the other guy as father figure for them, take after their dad.
One odd thing was a year after we broke up, the first son came out and looked just like me, and the father has very different looks than myself or her.
Poetic justice.

It was weird but after, I knew she still has been having a thing for me and still has that cheating heart.
While I'd never act on it, it was nice just the same. Glad I moved on and got over that, she obviously did not and it's bothered her for a long long time.

Your results may vary, but hopefully you will learn and grow from this.
BTW, after I broke up with that one, I went back to collkege got my degree, then the master's and now I'm a year away from the PhD, so she really did me a favor.
Now I date some young, smart, in shape fun college gal and life is good.

And that poor schlep is with my ex

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Horrid. Suck it up man and be the dependable one for your son.

I think now is good time to tell her or him about that medical condition you kept quiet


----------

